# Barricading



## Minga

por favor alguien podría decirme que significan  BARRICADING y SPOTTERS en el contexto de un manual para operación de grúas?
la frase es

Sketch the work area if required marking out crane position, barricading, spotters etc.

muchiiiiisiimas gracias!
Minga


----------



## Minga

alguien podría por favor darme el alguna sugerencia para el término "barricading" en minería o mecánica?
el contexto es el siguiente, copio:
When working at heights it is appropriate to have signs indicating this to others in the area or that may be in the area during your work.  Consider barricading directly under your area of work if there is any risk of fallen materials or equipment
Yo lo tengo como: caserón de explotación pero no me suena para nada en este contexto... Espero sus sugerencias. Gracias!
Minga


----------



## Dlyons

Minga said:


> alguien podría por favor darme el alguna sugerencia para el término "barricading" en minería o mecánica?
> el contexto es el siguiente, copio:
> When working at heights it is appropriate to have signs indicating this to others in the area or that may be in the area during your work.  Consider barricading directly under your area of work if there is any risk of fallen materials or equipment
> Yo lo tengo como: caserón de explotación pero no me suena para nada en este contexto... Espero sus sugerencias. Gracias!
> Minga




erigir barreras


----------



## Minga

o atrincherarse, correcto?


----------



## alberto magnani

Son las barreras de diferentes materiales que sirven para acordonar uin área para restringir el acceso, desde cintas amarillas hasta barreras metálicas móviles
Spotter son marcas de alerta


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Como dice Alberto, con acordonar la zona tienes suficiente.


----------



## Minga

perdonen que insista pero aqui habla de una emergencia.. "consider barricading under your work area if there´s any risk...... bla bla"
les parece que está hablando de acordonar la zona? porque dice under your work area.... me suena a urgencia, emergencia...
siguen opinando que es acordonar??


----------



## RIU

Hola Minga, 

Pues si, y no creo que se refiera solo a una emergencia. 

Piensa que cuando estás levantando pesos con una grua, todo el área de movimiento de la misma debe ser de acceso restringido a personal especializado.

Te dicen que valores los riesgos y si lo crees conveniente acordones la zona de trabajo. Es lo que debería hacerse por sistema (me refiero a la valoración de los riesgos). 

Un abrazo uruguaya! 

Ten en cuenta que puede pasarte esto


----------



## Minga

jjjjjjajaja  OKKKK  !!!
pero igual están todos de acuerdo que no es atrincherarse sino acordonar y y meterese debajo del equipo como dice el texto que les copié????


----------



## LaLoquita

Hola Minga,
¡Me parece que tú y yo trabajamos en los mismos manuales! 
Sí, acordonar es la idea de "barricading"--restringir el área de trabajo 
Spotters--por mi parte traduje esta palabra "observadores"--una(s) persona(s) que vigila(n) el sitio mientras el trabajo se realiza. 
Saludos,
Sharon


----------



## Minga

jjjja siiii Sharon.... estaremos en contacto entonces!!!
ojalá pueda ayudarte si lo necesitás también. Un abrazo y gracias !
Minga


----------



## Luis Glez

Metiendo mi cuchara (como decimos en Mexico). En construccion de acometidas y gaseoductos cuando usamos una grua y utilizamos el temino "Barricade" no habla nadamas de delimitar la zona pero sino de asegurarla o crear una "Area de Contencion" dado que las gruas cargan material. Acordonar es lo que hace la policia "Delimitation of an Area" y en nuestro contexto "Barricading" es asegarar para contencion de materiales, liquidos, etc. Utilzando ya sea muros de contencion o diques de contra peso. Si lo estas usando para mineria no me sorprenderia que fuera un contexto parecido.


----------



## Minga

si seguramente lo es Luis... GRACIAS INFINITAS por tu aporte!!!!
abrazo
Minga


----------



## Luis Glez

De nada.  Si necesitas contexto de Exploracion y Almacenamiento de Recursos Naturales con gusto te echo la mano.


----------



## Minga

Gracias Luis, seguramente te pediré más ayuda.... Sos muy generoso  GRACIAS!!!!


----------

